# PCV Valve. I need help.



## Testicleese (Jul 9, 2010)

when my car idles, the engine kicks and will cut off if it kicks to long. someone told me to check my PCV valve, but i have no idea where to look for it. i cant find it anywhere. and when i try to find out where it is on the internet none of the hits helps me out. i have a 2001 Nissan Altima GLE. please help.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll locate it here

http://www.*******.com/FSM/Altima/2001/ec.pdf

Substitute ****** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces

See page 33


----------

